
Creating Public AMIs Securely for EC2 - brkcmd
http://alestic.com/2011/06/ec2-ami-security/
======
Timothee
Excellent timing, I've just announced on a mailing-list my first public AMI.
So I'll have to check tomorrow if I made mistakes on the way :) (I'm pretty
sure I haven't left anything confidential, but there might be some cruft with
my keys…)

------
rwmj
<advert>

libguestfs[1] that I helped to write provides some solutions for this,
including access to secure scrub utilities[2] and this script[3] for removing
"empty" space in a disk image.

</advert>

[1] <http://libguestfs.org/>

[2] <http://libguestfs.org/guestfish.1.html#scrub_file>

[3] [https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/tip-making-a-disk-
imag...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/tip-making-a-disk-image-
sparse/)

